
Renaissance hedge fund loses 20% this year - jeffreyrogers
https://www.ft.com/content/6bd17811-3205-454e-89e4-953dce6b4dfe
======
jeffreyrogers
I originally thought this was the Medallion Fund, but it's one of their other
funds that is open to investors, so not as noteworthy.

